# Blues, Blues, and more Blues OC, MD (Oceanic Pier)



## J0k3r (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey guys,

Me and my wife just got back from OC today after a weekend up fishing. Other than 100,000,000,000 skates we caught we got 2 other species.

2 dog sharks 3' +
10+ Blues (Kept 6)

The blues were insane. All very good sized blue with one being a monster. We did not get the weight or inches so big sorry for that, however we do have a picture. I will be scanning it at work tomorrow, but if you are down there now our picture should be up on the wall at the pier. Our blues were caught on cut finger mullet using a top/bottom with 3oz of lead. The sharks were caught on the samething, but using squid.

We saw the following caught

1 Shad
1 Striper (About 20" caught on SQUID!?!?)


If it stays like the way it was when we left, now is a great time to catch some good blues.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*where were you at on the pier?*

anybody throwing lures out there with any luck? Gotcha's, metal ?


----------



## J0k3r (Apr 17, 2006)

Otter said:


> anybody throwing lures out there with any luck? Gotcha's, metal ?


Otter,

I was throwing Gotcha's prior to the bite, and afterwards. I didn't have time to switch during it. I got nothing, nor anything on the others in my box. I did see one person throwing one during the bite with no results. They were out pretty far and near the channel so I don't know if that was the problem or what.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Hope they hang around long enough so that when I go to Delaware next week that I can hang a few of them from Cape Henolopen!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Thanks for the report. How big was the biggest blue? The speculation for the last couple of years is that the choppers are on the way back.


----------



## J0k3r (Apr 17, 2006)

sand flea said:


> Thanks for the report. How big was the biggest blue? The speculation for the last couple of years is that the choppers are on the way back.


The biggest blue was damn nice. I will have a scan of the polaroid picture of the nights catch with me holding the bigg'in.

I don't really want to guess the inches or the lbs because as you all know we can sometimes have a better memory then what it actually was at the time. So I will get that polaroid scanned and you guys can tell me. I think thats fair enough.


----------



## J0k3r (Apr 17, 2006)

*Here is my big'in pic*

Picture of me and my big blue!




















Ok well I had to do it! 

But seriously though I will get the real picture up as soon as I can scan it tomorrow 

EDITED TO ADD: I am working on going to a friends to use his tonight


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Nice Pic*

Now I see where you got your screen name from

If the fish to person ratio right on thats a big fish unless your real name is Tattoo. 

Nice work,

jeff


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Beautiful fish Jok3r...LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

LOL. Good one!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Nice fish*

Lol


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*ya, ha ha and all*

but where's the fish bro?


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

I cought 7 blues at the OC inlet with a 3 oz hopkins no equal.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

The big blues should be on the beach soon. the smaller ones always hit the inlet. glad i bought a 4x4 permit for De.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

According to Sue Foster's report, there are already blues at Assateague. Looks like the run could be as good as last year's.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pic.......*

Beautiful detail.......


----------



## muffinman (Dec 12, 2005)

I fished soouth Bethany yesterday, got to the beach bout 10:30AM within 10 mins. it started, lasted till about 3PM high tide was 12:30, Was almost nonstop smallest 22in up to 32, most in the 26-30 range frozen mullet and bunker, xcept one that threw up a herring we used for fresh bait, fish were big and strong sore back and neck today 
Cant wait to get back out there on friday.
great day on the beach !!!!   
And wire leader is a must.

Bill


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm going down friday night with my dad. High tide is @ 0430 saturday morning. It is suppose to rain but thats OK. If sat if too bad then it will be sunday. I'll re-up on my line tonight. hopefully i will have some pics by sunday night.

Tight Lines. If anyone is coming down i'll be in a gold trailblazer with MD tags. I dont mind meeting others from P&S.


----------

